
Poo found on every McDonald’s touchscreen tested (2018) - howard941
https://metro.co.uk/2018/11/28/poo-found-on-every-mcdonalds-touchscreen-tested-8178486/
======
mtmail
Following the reddit discussion I learned just about everything has poo on it,
even somebody's toothbrush, and every other public touchscreen would be
similar affected. Wash your hands before eating. The article is largly
hyperhole.

"Reminds me of the myth busters episode where they tested toothbrushes in
bathrooms to see if airborne poo was getting on them. It was, but they even
found trace amounts of fecal matter on fresh toothbrushes straight out of the
package."

[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/a16b3p/poo_found...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/a16b3p/poo_found_on_every_mcdonalds_touchscreen_tested/)

~~~
nat8265639392
Pretty much poop everywhere. I’m stitting on a bench right now that I’m sure
has had a lifetime of bird shit on it. Wiped clean of course but fecal matter
must be all over it.

We’re constantly being told to avoid being ‘too’ clean so I just pretend it’s
a positive, and I wash my hands before I eat.

~~~
s_m_t
I was under the impression that any sort of useful dirt is pretty much poop as
well.

------
JoshuaAshton
I got an ad for McDonalds on this

